# Dont hate me... Ultimate Score!!!



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Just got through talking with the person responsible for fund raisers for the local Habitat for Humanity and we got the go ahead for a 13,500 square foot location to host our haunt. Of course I won't be utilizing all of this but I shouldn't be hurting for space. 

They've already got the insurance and permits taken care of, and I gave her a estimated cost for about 80 panels that their volunteers will build for me by the first of September. They will supply paint for them as well, but I'll handle/over see that process.

I'm going tomorrow to get actual dimensions so I can start putting things together in sketchup. 

Theater instructor where I work (community college) thinks he can probably get some current/alumni students to come out and work and the cosmetology instructor wants to come out and play/help.

Local thrift store has offered furniture and/or anything else he has that he might have as loaners for the haunt. They will probably be making a financial donation as well. 

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not a hater, I'm a congratulater!!!! So congrats on your location.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Take pictures of the process please. And congrates too, such a deal.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Fiend4Halloween & BoneDancer....

Here's some pics of the property. I'll get some more tomorrow.










This area will be used for concessions and climate controlled cue line.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh nice Joker. I can see a lab at one of those counters. Maybe an autopsy room on the other. Wow you are lucky! Congrats!!! You will have fun thinking of ideas. Looks like a great place for a Haunt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's awesome Shane.
I'm sure you will do well!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations !!! can't wait to see the process.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys!

The two vinyl stripped doors behind the counters lead in to where the haunt will be. The property was previously a lumber yard/hardware store so lots of room for parking.

I'm still planning on doing my Asylum theme and should be able to do some long creepy hallways, a few drop panels, autopsy room, morgue, several cells, a day room, treatment room, may try and set up my cemetery near the end and do a raised floor so we can have a couple open graves.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a wonderful opportunity for you, joker!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sound great! Good luck with the haunt Joker!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

That's so awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats! That is going to be great. How soon can you get into the building, or do you have to have it all up and down quick?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

spideranne said:


> Congrats! That is going to be great. How soon can you get into the building, or do you have to have it all up and down quick?


The 1st of September maybe the earliest. I should find out for sure today. I wanted to try and get in by the first of August, but not sure that's going to happen. I'm still pushing for as early as possible. This weekend would be nice, but not holding my breath.

I'm going today to take down measurements and get some more pictures. I should have my floor plan done by the time we get in and all the 4x8 modular panels built so that we can pretty much just stand them up and start setting up.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I do hate you...strictly out of pure jealousy of course. But I do wish you the best of luck. Do us HauntForum members proud.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

You suck! 

(I can't believe no one has said this yet) 

Seriously, congrats! Can't wait to see it take shape. Should be great!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That is SO FREAKING COOL!
I'm so happy for you Shane!
I can't wait to see what you do with your haunt!
.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay the space that it looks like we're going to use is "L" shaped. From the entrance it's basically a backwards "L".

Roughly we're looking at a 85' x 26' with a 26' x 40' off of one side. Just over 3,000 sq. ft. for the haunt.

This pic is looking toward what I'm calling a back room and the 26 X 40 space is to the immediate left. 









There's more pics in my album.

I should have it all drawn up in sketchup this evening so I can start working on the layout.

There's plenty more room if we need it for dressing rooms, makeup, break room as well as a couple areas off of this space we could easily utilize.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That looks like an awesome local. You are going to be a busy boy. Keep posting pics throughout the build process.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome. congrats


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's my first floor plan idea for the Asylum theme.









Just below the image is where the cue line, concessions, ticket sales will be.

The first room they will encounter will be a waiting room w/ 2 or 3 groups waiting. They'll check in and then be seated. A orderly/nurse or whatever will call their name and then walk them back through to the long dark hallway with only a couple spots ending into a pair of metal swinging doors (back lit).

Through the double doors will be the day room lots of caranage, remnants of individual activities, chain restraints attached to the wall, busted table or whatever. Looking to find a hide a bed couch that I can remove bed from to put an actor in. I'm sure a couple more scare ideas/opportunities will come up as well.

Next will be a series of cells with actors and pneumatics. Still working on scare ideas.

The treatment room will have hospital bed, wheel chair, my Jerry Attric prop, more restraints, maybe some left over body parts etc... Still working on scare ideas.

The next area thinking maybe a dot room, but that's kind of out place we'll just have to see what we do here. Still working on scare ideas.

Next room will be morgue setting with autopsy table. Still working on scare ideas.

Then the final room will be my cemetery hopefully on a raised platform so that we can have a couple actors pop up from the grave.

They'll then exit to the right and go around a corner to the actual exit. Thinking about using the drop panel/chalkboard gag for the final scare.

I left a lot of effects I have in mind out, but you should get the idea. I want there to be a lot of psychological type scares going on building anticipation, moving of shadows, etc....

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

In all honesty it looks like there's A LOT of wasted space in your plan.

I would make the rooms and hallways a lot smaller. One reason is that you can obviously fit a lot more rooms, and the second is that smaller rooms get better scares. It's hard to scare someone when you're on the other side of a 50' long hallway. Make them twist and turn a lot so it seems like there's a lot more to your haunt then just long hallways.

If you'd like any help with planning anything or anything like that hit me and via e-mail ([email protected]) and I'd love to help and discuss. 

And congratulations again man... I'm so happy for you!
You're livin' the dream!
:jol:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> In all honesty it looks like there's A LOT of wasted space in your plan.
> 
> I would make the rooms and hallways a lot smaller. One reason is that you can obviously fit a lot more rooms, and the second is that smaller rooms get better scares. It's hard to scare someone when you're on the other side of a 50' long hallway. Make them twist and turn a lot so it seems like there's a lot more to your haunt then just long hallways.
> 
> ...


To a certain degree I completely agree and if there was an endless budget and more volunteers (or at least some with haunting experience) I'd go a different route. Things may change as we get closer, but I need to come up with a doable plan (running out of time).The key here is to make H4H as much money as possible. The closest haunt is an hour away and from what I've seen/heard most of them are hiding in the dark and yelling boo!! No animatronics, no real theme, no pneumatics, etc... Shouldn't be hard to top.

Keep in mind this will be an asylum/mental hospital. Hospitals have long hallways. I want the guests to feel like they're actually in an asylum. The first long hallway is to start building tension/suspense. Something intimidating like this but darker (more contrast between the lighted/non-lighted areas)









I really want to play with their minds and get in their head. I'll more than likely be using my 6 channel set of the Othersiders in that long hallaway.

The other reason it looks like I'm wasting space is, I may not have the time to build a lot of props. Sure I have stuff from my first two years and the things I've been working on for this year, but each year I only had to fill up the space of a small entrance, washroom and single car garage.

I'm going to be working with a group that has never done anything like this before. Sure they can frame a house in a weekend, but can they build me 80 modular panels, 3 drop panels, a FCG rig, a morgue, an autopsy table, or whatever in time.

On that note anyone within driving range that wants to come out and play shoot me a PM. The more the scarier!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah I guess I understand, but if you have the space, I'd use it!
Here's something I threw together last night.

http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/Joker.jpg
.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Yeah I guess I understand, but if you have the space, I'd use it!
> Here's something I threw together last night.
> 
> 
> .


Space? oh we've got space. There's another 9,000 sq ft we could use. The limiting factors are going to be time (won't be in the building till the last weekend of September), help (actors), and budget.

How many 4x8 panels would you say it would take to construct your design?

Don't get me wrong I appreciate your input as well as anyone elses on the forum I just don't want to set myself up for failure. That wouldn't be good for the charity or myself.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

And if I was closer, you KNOW I'd be there in a heartbeat!
:jol:.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

joker said:


> How many 4x8 panels would you say it would take to construct your design?


I counted 115. lol
.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> And if I was closer, you KNOW I'd be there in a heartbeat!
> :jol:.


Most definitely. My location has its advantages and disadvantages. There's not really any competition to speak of, but then there's not a lot of folks to help out either. This will definitely be a learning experience and plan to collect as much info about expenses, demographics, etc...



Front Yard Fright said:


> I counted 115. lol
> .


115? You might have to start saving up for some air fare so you can come help build. We can probably handle the Room/board as long as you don't mind sleeping in a room full of props...lol


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> In all honesty it looks like there's A LOT of wasted space in your plan.


Hard to believe that as many haunters frequent this board that your the only one who has expressed an opinion about my initial idea.

Is this thing on? Hello-ello-lo-o?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Properly guilted, Joker. :redfaceton: 

Just to confirm, is the photo you posted taken from the waiting room area, looking toward the Day Room in your sketch? (I didn't see the "divider" and windows to the right or the door at the far end accounted for in the sketch). I'm guessing that the metal posts are helping to determine the dividing lines for the three "zones" in the sketch? I like your design - looks like an enlarged version of your home haunt sketch you showed previously.

Are you going to be able to stage the hallway sufficiently to start raising the creep factor? Otherwise it seems like a pretty long length of the haunt to have nothing going on.

Don't know exactly how to do it, but I'm wondering if you could use the two windows and a portion of the room at the end of your hallway to create "endless corridor" effects (mirrors?) - that would help sell the idea that the place is huge. Your Day Room could still be the same size, but the door moved forward from the far wall to make room for the illusion.

The cemetery sounds cool - will you be able to stage it as an outdoor setting, or are you thinking more of a dark, damp crypt or mausoleum? Another possibility would be to separate the autopsy/morgue into two rooms and make the last room the morgue (where actors could pop out of body bags and drawers and such).

Regarding the space usage, I can imagine that by the time you stage the various rooms and incorporate the scares it won't seem so spread out as it might look in the rough sketch. Hope you can get hold of several gurneys and wheelchairs and stuff. Sounds like a blast!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Bone To Pick said:


> Properly guilted, Joker. :redfaceton:
> 
> Just to confirm, is the photo you posted taken from the waiting room area, looking toward the Day Room in your sketch? (I didn't see the "divider" and windows to the right or the door at the far end accounted for in the sketch). I'm guessing that the metal posts are helping to determine the dividing lines for the three "zones" in the sketch? I like your design - looks like an enlarged version of your home haunt sketch you showed previously.
> 
> ...


If you mean this photo then yes. No those weren't accounted for in the sketch as I may try and bring the walls in some to allow for multiple safe exits.









The area in this pic will be the cue line, concessions and ticket sales area. 









The other sid of that wall and the door to the right is where my sketch starts.

The long hall will only have a couple of dimly lit lights probably on a flicker circuit. That will only illuminate part of the hall. At the end of the hallway will be 2 metal swinging doors with small windows.

When patrons enter the hallway an actor will come through the door with a mop acting as if they are cleaning up. Moving slowly towards the group with his/her back to them. As he goes through the lighted area and starts into the dark we're going to have some sort of distraction setup (drop panel, air cannon, my son the bush, something) to draw their attention away from him/her. He will then slip through a secret door to their left. I'm hoping this will add some confusion and tension about where he/she went? Are they waiting in the dark? Did they go back through the doors? Are they coming back? I'm sure we'll have to play with the lighting for patrons who weren't distracted.

I actually have access to at least one gourney, have a wheel chair maybe 2, found a hospital bed at curbies today and also several metal twin size bed frames with the springs made into them.

We're planning on trying to accomplish an outside feel to the cemetery, we'll just have to see. I have a some fake trees, plants, my sons bush costume, etc... hopefully once we get in and start building it'll start coming together.

A local thrift store is offered the use of any furniture type items that we may need so staging these areas shouldn't be to difficult.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I can tell you loved my endless hallway idea. 

Certainly understand your safety concerns, but if you don't need a false wall on the long hallway, seems like the first window would be a good spot for your distraction to help the actor disappear (in theory you could frame in the area outside the two window to control lighting and staging).

Looks like that ceiling fan is roughly above your Treatment Room. Can you put that motor to work?

How about a big metal door slamming behind the group as they leave the Waiting Room and enter the dark hallway? (obviously accounting for everyone's fingers and toes)


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Bone To Pick said:


> I can tell you loved my endless hallway idea.
> 
> Certainly understand your safety concerns, but if you don't need a false wall on the long hallway, seems like the first window would be a good spot for your distraction to help the actor disappear (in theory you could frame in the area outside the two window to control lighting and staging).
> 
> ...


I didn't intentionally disregard your endless hallway. I have access to a about a 4' x 8' mirror that I can use (thrift store).

Not sure I completely understand the use of the windows?

The power was not on when I went to look at the property, but the building has been vacant all that long and am sure the fan works. I want to put a 4' exhuast fan or similar in the day room with the only/main light source coming from above the slowly moving fan. Should make for some cool moving shadows.

The big metal door slamming behind would definitely add to the effect. Maybe heavy sliding door?!?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey joker. I really like the idea of a haunted hospital/asylum - lots of ideas there to play off of. You're overall sketch is great - especially if you're under time & cost constraints. Don't plan too big but go all out on the detailing of what you have and you'll be a hit. You might want to incorporate some of what Front Yard Fright is suggesting in terms of hidden passages for the actors and drop-down panels - if you are limited in the number of actors design your haunt so you can get 2-3 (or more) scares out of each one. You've got the space to narrow your corridors and allow for some narrow behind the scenes access routes - they can do double duty as emergency (chicken) escape routes.

The hallway idea is interesting and like you said if lighted well with flickering over head lights like in you photo (I hope you are aiming to emulate the look of the walls in the photo too - they look great! In fact the overall look of neglect and decay in that photo is what you could go for with the whole haunt - very creepy right from the start. Give a bunch of similar photos to your HFH guys and have them go to town!) One idea with the hallway to add some easy creep factor would be to build in some forced perspective and gradually narrow the hallway so that it starts out at 8' but slims down to 4' at the end. Over 80' it would really seem like the hallway stretched on forever!

The inside cemetery can work - I've been to haunts where they have it inside a large tent (so they can still run on bad weather nights) and with enough camo netting, fake plants/trees and mulch on the ground it can be very effective. They also had a shrub monster and he got the best screams of the whole haunt!

Looking forward to seeing how it develops.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Hey joker. I really like the idea of a haunted hospital/asylum - lots of ideas there to play off of. You're overall sketch is great - especially if you're under time & cost constraints. Don't plan too big but go all out on the detailing of what you have and you'll be a hit. You might want to incorporate some of what Front Yard Fright is suggesting in terms of hidden passages for the actors and drop-down panels - if you are limited in the number of actors design your haunt so you can get 2-3 (or more) scares out of each one. You've got the space to narrow your corridors and allow for some narrow behind the scenes access routes - they can do double duty as emergency (chicken) escape routes.
> 
> The hallway idea is interesting and like you said if lighted well with flickering over head lights like in you photo (I hope you are aiming to emulate the look of the walls in the photo too - they look great! In fact the overall look of neglect and decay in that photo is what you could go for with the whole haunt - very creepy right from the start. Give a bunch of similar photos to your HFH guys and have them go to town!) One idea with the hallway to add some easy creep factor would be to build in some forced perspective and gradually narrow the hallway so that it starts out at 8' but slims down to 4' at the end. Over 80' it would really seem like the hallway stretched on forever!
> 
> ...


Uruk-Hai have you bugged my apt?

The original sketch was to get an idea for the layout, but we plan on bringing the walls in for emergency/actor exit/passage as well as a couple of well placed pictures with eyes cut out, and drop panels. I need to go back and get some better measurements as the real estate agent helping me wasn't that specific in measuring. It was hot and I didn't want to keep her any longer than i had to. So I made sure the measurements would give me a decent idea of space even if not specific.

No solid black walls for me unless the scene calls for it. I definitely want to do some water damage, cracked paint, torn wall paper, busted sheet rock, etc... on the walls. I was acutally talking to a friend who will be helping about the narrowing of the long hall and wondering what that would do to the perspective of its length.

I think with this theme, I'll be able to do some staging with furniture and medical items for props and spend more time on realism for the distressing, lighting and overall ambience.

It may end up being a total failure (which I honestly doubt), but we'll have tried, learned, and it'll give the H4H group experience for next year.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

I really like your idea of making this haunt more psychological! I think you could make that hallway very frightening - a flickering fluorescent light combined with the ambiance track you linked to would be enough to really have me on edge. I also like your idea of having someone cleaning - the actor could move down the hallway, completely ignore the group, and disappear into the actors room. Once they're completely hidden, a big bang or other noise would go off, causing the group to turn and see no one there. This would really help build suspense and freak people out. In the morgue, it would be really freaky to have some banging coming from drawers and rustling body bags. There aren't any actors until the very end of the room, when one or two actors leap out. I think subtlety is going to work great for your haunt. Small movements, quiet noises, and tight spaces can really start to play on your nerves after awhile. I even think it'd be cool to have a completely subliminal haunt - no big scares, no actors, just great use of atmosphere. I think the suspense would really build - normally in a haunt, things jump out at you and pop up suddenly. People will be expecting this and when nothing does, I think a lot of people would be freaked out more than if a guy with a chainsaw came swinging at them. Anyway, good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

FrozenPumpkins said:


> I really like your idea of making this haunt more psychological! I think you could make that hallway very frightening - a flickering fluorescent light combined with the ambiance track you linked to would be enough to really have me on edge. I also like your idea of having someone cleaning - the actor could move down the hallway, completely ignore the group, and disappear into the actors room. Once they're completely hidden, a big bang or other noise would go off, causing the group to turn and see no one there. This would really help build suspense and freak people out. In the morgue, it would be really freaky to have some banging coming from drawers and rustling body bags. There aren't any actors until the very end of the room, when one or two actors leap out. I think subtlety is going to work great for your haunt. Small movements, quiet noises, and tight spaces can really start to play on your nerves after awhile. I even think it'd be cool to have a completely subliminal haunt - no big scares, no actors, just great use of atmosphere. I think the suspense would really build - normally in a haunt, things jump out at you and pop up suddenly. People will be expecting this and when nothing does, I think a lot of people would be freaked out more than if a guy with a chainsaw came swinging at them. Anyway, good luck and please keep us posted!


I'm leaning towards the subliminal type haunt in hopes their imagination will add to the scare as much as the haunt, actors and props. Kinda in a way that the book is almost always better than the movie, because you have to visualize for yourself based on someone else's description. Hopefully my design and ambience will be my description. Kinda like a less is more....

I think it'll personalize the scare for each group/person. I'd love it if after people came out of the haunt they were talking about this huge animatronic, or creature, or an 8' actor in an area that really scared them and I didn't even create it. It scared them because that's what they thought was there. It's probably a risky idea, but considering I have no real competition in the area I think it's worth a shot. Who knows it might turn out to be one the greatest moves I ever make.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't tested it yet, but I'm thinking if I first paint my panels with an oil base and then go over them with a latex of a different color I might have an easy way to get the peeling/cracked paint finish. I want to try scoring the latex layer with a razor blade and going over that with a heat gun to hopefully get an effect similar to the pictured hallway.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

No wonder you can't come to any M&Ts. You have a lot on your plate.

I think you are going to be just fine. Psychology is the key. People scare themselves in the parking lot waiting to go in, and all you need is good ambiance and some good misdirection and you'll be fine.

The inside graveyard works. I went to The 13th Gate in Baton Rouge, and it had a very large indoor graveyard that was really spooky, and you don't have to worry about props getting damaged in bad weather. Low-fog won't blow away, etc. 

I find the biggest mistake in most haunts is the rooms are so dark, you can't make out details. People are too busy trying to get through a dark room without falling. If the prop details can be seen, it is a great distraction for a scare. 


This is just my humble opinion based on many years of going to haunted houses.
So many times I have walked out going, "would have been great if....."


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

i just need to comment on the "othersiders" track... OMG how sick is that... that will be perfect for the long hallway you have, there is nothing creepier than not knowing where a voice is coming from. and 12 channels of that... you can make a voice seem like it is coming right at you, what a great scare. I am going to order that for my haunt as well. it gave me chills listening to it on a 5.1 system (that doesn't happen often)


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

snowmand03 said:


> i just need to comment on the "othersiders" track... OMG how sick is that... that will be perfect for the long hallway you have, there is nothing creepier than not knowing where a voice is coming from. and 12 channels of that... you can make a voice seem like it is coming right at you, what a great scare. I am going to order that for my haunt as well. it gave me chills listening to it on a 5.1 system (that doesn't happen often)


I bought the 6 channel version a 2 years ago. It is very cool. The problem that I've had with it is not really having an area big enough to get the full effect. I should be able to alleviate that problem this year though


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

joker said:


> I didn't intentionally disregard your endless hallway. I have access to a about a 4' x 8' mirror that I can use (thrift store).
> 
> Not sure I completely understand the use of the windows?


No offense taken - I just couldn't resist. :devil:

My thought regarding the windows was just that if you opted not to frame in that side (and just use the existing wall with windows) you could put them to use by adding an outdoor enclosure on the other side of the windows (large or small) to create a controlled environment (tent or other structure). Then you could still treat them as windows looking outside - or into other "corridors" in the hospital if preferred - and stage and light that enclosed area however you see fit. If you're looking for a distraction to allow your mopping actor to disappear, you could trigger a sudden lightning flash through the windows and/or something more hard core like creepy characters pressing up against the window(s) (that's likely to grab everyone's attention).

If you end up boxing in that side for a safety corridor, it's a moot issue. Regardless it sounds like it'll be pretty cool. The sliding metal door would work to - it'd be cool to add the sound of some sort of latching, to imply that they're locked in.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Bone To Pick said:


> No offense taken - I just couldn't resist. :devil:
> 
> My thought regarding the windows was just that if you opted not to frame in that side (and just use the existing wall with windows) you could put them to use by adding an outdoor enclosure on the other side of the windows (large or small) to create a controlled environment (tent or other structure). Then you could still treat them as windows looking outside - or into other "corridors" in the hospital if preferred - and stage and light that enclosed area however you see fit. If you're looking for a distraction to allow your mopping actor to disappear, you could trigger a sudden lightning flash through the windows and/or something more hard core like creepy characters pressing up against the window(s) (that's likely to grab everyone's attention).
> 
> If you end up boxing in that side for a safety corridor, it's a moot issue. Regardless it sounds like it'll be pretty cool. The sliding metal door would work to - it'd be cool to add the sound of some sort of latching, to imply that they're locked in.


Even if I do the corridor, there's no reason why I couldn't make a fake window or two. Setup an FX machine for lightning strikes and still have actors or props bang on the glass. Great idea for a distraction!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Went and picked up the hospital bed from Curby's today and they (nursing home) just called me to let me know they have 2 more that they'd like for me to come get out of there way

These will definitely help add to the realism of the haunt.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Joker is living the dream. Totally can't wait to see how this comes out. I thought I'd like to do a charity haunt in a year or two, when i have mass quantities of props to consume, uh.. I mean display.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> Joker is living the dream. ...


So far it's just been having the initiative to find the charity to work with and lots of dumb luck. Habitat for Humanity already has lots of resources for building supplies, regular volunteers familiar with construction, etc...

I'm so excited, nervous, worried and stressed about the project that it's not even funny. But I'm used to working under those conditions...lol.

I'm overwhelmed of the friends, family and co-workers that have offered to help. I just hope that as opening night approaches things continue to go smooth. Definitely trying to ensure that I'm crossing all my I's and dotting my T's:googly:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

super score! instead of a dot room why not a paint splatter room - the patients got into the janitors closet and had fun with the paint and knocked out the light as well. Have a sparking broken light fixture in the room. use UV paint, maybe a strobe and an actor in a spatter paint suit that will follow them after they pass him / her.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

hpropman said:


> super score! instead of a dot room why not a paint splatter room - the patients got into the janitors closet and had fun with the paint and knocked out the light as well. Have a sparking broken light fixture in the room. use UV paint, maybe a strobe and an actor in a spatter paint suit that will follow them after they pass him / her.


That might work. I've got quite a few (300) rubber coach roaches anda coule doezen spiders of various sizes I might use for this area too.

I went through a haunt last year that had a about a 3 1/2 hallway that was painted with a glossy white and lit from above. In the hallway probably about 12' long they hung about 30 or clear and white shower curtains just as close together as possible. It seemed endless and very disorienting. I'm not claustrophibic, but I'm sure that element of fear was touched on a bit for some. Not to mention the hall ended into another bright white wall and the exit was just to the left. I ran into the end wall....lol and I'm sure others did as well. Plus might be a good opportunity to mess with their eyes as they've beceome accustomed to the lower light at this point in the haunt.


----------



## deathofdave (Jun 23, 2006)

One thing I think you should consider since you have so much space and a limited budget is doing a cage maze. It would fit perfectly with the asylum theme. I saw one somewhere online with chain link walls with a strobe and an air raid siren blaring, throw some actors climbing on the cages and reaching through holes in the fencing and you got a crazy room. If done right you could add another 15-20 minutes to your walk through.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

deathofdave said:


> One thing I think you should consider since you have so much space and a limited budget is doing a cage maze. It would fit perfectly with the asylum theme. I saw one somewhere online with chain link walls with a strobe and an air raid siren blaring, throw some actors climbing on the cages and reaching through holes in the fencing and you got a crazy room. If done right you could add another 15-20 minutes to your walk through.


Was planning on doing something very similar with the front of the cells. I have 3 chainlink panels that are framed out with U channel. May have to look into some more chain link. Thanks for the input Dave!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well with whatever you do finally end up making... I'm sure it will be amazing and I wish you the best of luck.

... You lucky SOB!
.


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Joker, you've probably already answered this and if so I apoligize but does that building have overhead sprinklers, or are they required in your home state? I live in Georgia and we are required to have them and get a city inspection and a fire marshall visit. No sprinklers, no opening here. Ive been putting these shows on in empty buildings a long time. Last year I had a 10,000 square foot haunt. Its fun as can be...until teardown comes and the help mysteriously vanishes......


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

In AZ and NV you also need a fire panel with detectors. Sprinklers don't cut it alone. Finding a large building that meets code has been a nightmare. Found one and the fire department said no way because the system was to dated. Found another and the guy said he would take anything for the 3 months... anything ended up being 75K (hell no!)
Talking to a temp fire panel guy and it looks if I go that way its going to cost an addition 20K if I want to wire up a warehouse. Home haunting is looking better everyday.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

That is great, I was supposed to do my first pro type haunt this year for the local sherrifs explorer program, but they keep dragging thier feet and cant make any decisions so it looks like thats not happening. I havent had much luck with interest from my local charities here, they all seem afraid to do anything for fear of lawsuits or offending someone.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

A question that I have, that I thought was gonna create a problem for me. Do you have arrangements made for a place to keep all the walls and props in the off season? That is my biggest limitation. Please post lots of details as this goes on in regards to materials used fireproofing required fire inspections etc.. these are the kind of details I need to know for future endevours.


----------

